# Looking For E-Bike Buying advice



## Sharko (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi Guys,
New here to the forum and E-bikes. Just sold my Intense Tracer 275 carbon with the intentions of getting into the E-bike world. Riding mostly in San Diego county and wanted to see what bikes are being recommended. Through my research I have the Levo comp and Trek Rail on my short list. Any other recommendations?
Thanks


----------



## sopranos1342 (Jun 8, 2020)

Budget? If you like the Levo Comp I would also look at the Giant Trance E+ 1 pro... nice spec's for the money.


----------



## Sharko (Jun 8, 2020)

Ok will do. Trying to keep under 8K.


----------



## sopranos1342 (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh, got it... ok, your budget will take you up to the Santa Cruz stuff which is nice, too, of course!

The Trance 1 will be Fox front and rear and XT all around including brakes.... it will keep you just under $6k.

If you want something more downhill in the same specs then look at the Reign.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Don't forget the Pivot Shuttle. I think it has the best suspension and the short wheelbase and chainstays helps it on tighter twister trails. They have two versions- one has the Shimano 7000 motor and the higher end spec has the 8000 motor. Both are very good and pretty similar in power. I bought one recently. I normally ride a Yeti SB 4.5 and find the Shuttle to be almost as good on tight trails and twisties. If you want to just bomb open trails and live for the downhills, the Levo will have the edge. I prefer the twisty carvy trails and trails with flow, so the Pivot suits me well. My other choice is the Levo.


----------



## Sharko (Jun 8, 2020)

So narrowed it down to Rail 7 or Turbo Levo Comp. Any pro's or cons on these models on why I should go one direction or another?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Levo Pros: Better than the Rail 7. Cons: May not be in stock. Suspected defect with belt on 2.1 Rx motors (like playing lottery to see if you get a non-defective one).

Rail Pros: May be in stock. Pretty paint job. Cons: Worse than the Levo Comp.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Levo: Pros: Better fork, better tires, better wheels, bigger battery, mission control app, better dropper, more torque, 410% power support (4.1 X you)
Cons: aforementioned belt problem, apparently sold out everywhere.

Rail 7: Pros: SLX 12 speed drivetrain...uh that's about it.
Cons: looks, 1-2 pounds heavier (but who's counting once you hit 50#) Bosch CX motor which apparently is annoyingly noisy in bumpy terrain, no mission control app, very closed software system, 340% power support (3.4 X you)


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Levo not reliable, go Giant


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Sharko said:


> Hi Guys,
> New here to the forum and E-bikes. Just sold my Intense Tracer 275 carbon with the intentions of getting into the E-bike world. Riding mostly in San Diego county and wanted to see what bikes are being recommended. Through my research I have the Levo comp and Trek Rail on my short list. Any other recommendations?
> Thanks


I couldn't be happier with my YT Decoy. It's a fantastic bike and sits at a better pricepoint than comparable models from others.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

mlx john said:


> Levo: Pros: Better fork, better tires, better wheels, bigger battery, mission control app, better dropper, more torque, 410% power support (4.1 X you)
> Cons: aforementioned belt problem, apparently sold out everywhere.
> 
> Rail 7: Pros: SLX 12 speed drivetrain...uh that's about it.
> Cons: looks, 1-2 pounds heavier (but who's counting once you hit 50#) Bosch CX motor which apparently is annoyingly noisy in bumpy terrain, no mission control app, very closed software system, 340% power support (3.4 X you)


Levo con: not convenient to remove battery which may be an issue - I have a hot west facing garage that can reach 100F from May to Oct, which is why I would choose the Rail.


----------



## Sharko (Jun 8, 2020)

What kind of Range are you getting with the YT?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Sharko said:


> What kind of Range are you getting with the YT?


I've yet to exhaust the battery.
My longest ride thus far, in the Colorado Rockies, was around 25 miles with over 4000' of climbing/descending. I had 22% battery left.

And my bike is built heavy, with dual coil suspension and cushcore in both tires.


----------



## Sharko (Jun 8, 2020)

Are you happy with the climbing of the bike with the drive system it has?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Sharko said:


> Are you happy with the climbing of the bike with the drive system it has?


very much so. And I like that Shimano has a phone app that communicates via bluetooth and allows easy user adjustment of the various modes and provides firmware updates.

I've only ridden the Shimano on my YT and the Bosch on an Orbea e-wild. I basically came away thinking they were more or less equivalent systems.

My friend has a Specialized Levo. His motor is quieter but I can't say he's otherwise more or less satisfied with his bike. We all are digging our new e-rides.


----------



## Sharko (Jun 8, 2020)

It appears the YT are not available at the moment would have been worth the 30 minute drive to go check one out at the factory. So looks like Turbo Levo vs. Rail will be the outcome.


----------



## Sharko (Jun 8, 2020)

Ended up with Rail 9.7 could not be happier. What platform pedals is everybody riding on the e-bikes?


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

Sharko said:


> Ended up with Rail 9.7 could not be happier.


Pic or it didn't happen.


----------



## Sharko (Jun 8, 2020)

Yewwww!!!


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Looks pretty sharp. Congratulations on joining the ranks.


----------



## Sharko (Jun 8, 2020)

Thank you! Looking forward to putting some miles in! Rode the composite chester pedals on my Intense but feel like buying a more sturdy pedal is in order due to bikes weight?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Sharko said:


> Ended up with Rail 9.7 could not be happier. What platform pedals is everybody riding on the e-bikes?


I like using 5ten with most platforms with plastic pins, Specialized ...


----------



## rwdbkr (Jan 24, 2008)

Sharko said:


> Thank you! Looking forward to putting some miles in! Rode the composite chester pedals on my Intense but feel like buying a more sturdy pedal is in order due to bikes weight?


Just put some OneUp alu on my Levo, really like the grip. Not cheap but they offer a composite version as well.


----------

